# Ant-snatching assassin bug, spiders etc.



## orionmystery (Dec 24, 2013)

Assassin Bug nymph (Reduvius sp.?) with dirt and ant carcasses on its back for camouflage. Night find, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.



Ant-snatching assassin bug nymph IMG_0110 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Meet my friends: Do, Re, Mi, Fa, Sol. 
Lantern Bug nymphs, probably 2nd instars of Zanna terminalis.



Lantern Bug Nymphs IMG_3893 stk copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Cool, metallic looking True Bug (Tessaratomidae). Selangor, Malaysia. IDed as Hypencha sp. by Philippe Magnien.



Tessaratomidae IMG_3717 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Come, let me give you a hug! Crab Spider. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. 



Crab Spider IMG_0299 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Nice looking Fishing Spider (Dolomedes sp. - ID credit: Nicky Bay) with eggsac. Night find, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. 



Fishing Spider - Dolomedes sp. IMG_0236 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Fishing Spider - Dolomedes sp. IMG_0151 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Nice looking Fishing Spider (Dolomedes sp. - ID credit: Nicky Bay) with newly emerged dragonfly(?). Night find, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. 



Fishing Spider - Dolomedes sp. IMG_0174 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## Tyguy35 (Dec 24, 2013)

Great images what lens were you using?


----------



## shefjr (Dec 24, 2013)

Tyguy35 said:


> Great images what lens were you using?



He takes a lot of awe inspiring images. If you go to his blog he addresses his set up. It is really in depth with photos of his gear  and such for anyone who wants to get into macro photography. I highly recommend it.

http://orionmystery.blogspot.com/#sthash.S6sN1Nhx.dpuf


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 24, 2013)

yes, especially the first


----------



## Patrickktown (Dec 24, 2013)

Excellent macro captures! Nice work!!


----------



## Tyguy35 (Dec 24, 2013)

shefjr said:


> Tyguy35 said:
> 
> 
> > Great images what lens were you using?
> ...




Thanks I will take a look.


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for looking and commenting, much appreciated.

Tyguy - the exifs are all intact, you can use any exif viewer to look at the info. A mix of 60mm F2 and 150mm + 1.4x teleconverter here.

A little outdated: http://orionmystery.blogspot.com/2009/02/exif-viewer-read-before-you-ask-what.html


----------



## hardingaling (Jan 3, 2014)

Really nice set of photos, the sixth one is my favourite, I love how the spider looks in the ring, with the little green bits of moss around it


----------



## John_Olexa (Jan 3, 2014)

All great shots! Making me wish for spring & summer!!


----------



## MikeRuby (Jan 9, 2014)

how many times did you pass the Lantern Bug nymphs before you saw them?!
lol @ Do, Re, Mi, Fa, Sol.
All incredibly detailed, spider pictures naturally make me feel itchy


----------

